# Ideas for fresh figs?



## Shaheen (May 20, 2006)

Figs are in season now and my dad loves them. I want to make him something really nice. Looking for your TNT recipe!


----------



## Haggis (May 20, 2006)

Not to be biased or anything but this is the best recipe for figs I have ever had. This is a recipe from Jamie Oliver.

prosciutto - 1 slice per fig
bocconcini - 1 small ball per fig
figs - as many as you want
sweet figs - green or purple basil

Dressing:
extra-virgin olive oil
lemon juice
honey
sea salt and lots of freshly ground black pepper

1. Criss-cross the figs but not quite to the bottom (it allows your dressing to get right into the middle of the fig).
2. Then, using your thumbs and forefingers, squeeze the base of the fig to expose the inside.
3. Simply place the figs in a dish. Weave around 1 slice of parma ham or prosciutto per fig.
4. Throw in some slices of buffalo mozzarella.
5. Rip over some green or purple basil. 
6. Mix together all the dressing ingredients and drizzle over the salad.
7. Its a good idea to have some spare bread on the table to mop up the juices.


----------



## RDG (May 20, 2006)

For each person:
half glass of fresh ricotta, mixed with sugar, just a bit of cacao powder and drops of chocolate. Mix them till all is creamy.
Over this, put an open fresh fig, and, if you like, some sweet liquor, but it's not necessary, and, in every way, just a drop. I, sometimes, use Amaretto Disaronno. A leaf of mint.


----------



## Haggis (May 20, 2006)

> For each person:
> half glass of fresh ricotta, mixed with sugar, just a bit of cacao powder and drops of chocolate. Mix them till all is creamy.
> Over this, put an open fresh fig, and, if you like, some sweet liquor, but it's not necessary, and, in every way, just a drop. I, sometimes, use Amaretto Disaronno. A leaf of mint.



Drool. Nice one RDG.


----------



## marmalady (May 20, 2006)

Arrggh -can't find the exact 'recipe' for this, but it's awesome.

Heat oven to 425.

Roll out puff pastry dough, and cut into about 4 inch circles.  Place on a baking sheet lined with parchment. Use a fork to poke some holes around the center of the circles. Sprinkle with a little sugar, almost to the edges. 

Cut your figs in half, arrange them cut side down on the pastry circles, and sprinkle with some more sugar.  If you like, you can brush the edges of the pastry with some egg wash.

Bake on lower shelf of oven for about 20-25 minutes, til pastry is golden brown and figs are bubbly.  

While still warm, glaze w/either honey, melted apricot preserves w/some of your favorite liqueur.  Serve with a dollop of sweetened whipping cream, or sweetened creme fraiche.


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2006)

marm, rdg, and haggis, you're all making me so hungry...

split and roasted figs drizzled with honey on a bed of arrugula, served with a nice bleu or sharp goat cheese, sprinkled with toasted pumpkin or sunflower seeds, and a loaf of italian bread makes a nice meal.
oh, and don't forget the wine.


----------



## marmalady (May 20, 2006)

Oooh, Bucky that sounds yum - and what a great meal for hot weather!


----------



## RDG (May 20, 2006)

Bucky, interesting, very interesting....
Figs jam and cheese is the usual pairing in Corse...


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2006)

RDG - I will be trying your recipe very soon! And, Buckytom, I love that idea, so no doubt that will be gracing my table as well. Right now, if I turn my head to the left, the only thing I see out my window is my fig tree, heavily laden with hundreds of beautiful figs.


----------



## mish (May 20, 2006)

Haven't tried these yet, but they look pretty good to me.


*Roasted Figs with Raspberry Cream*

1 (12 ounce) package frozen sweetened red raspberries, thawed
12 figs, halved
1/4 cup sweet Marsala or orange juice
2 tablespoons packed light brown sugar
1 tablespoon butter, cut up
1/2 cup whipping cream
2 tablespoons seedless raspberry jam

To make raspberry sauce, whirl berries with juice in blender or food processor until smooth. Press berries through fine-meshed strainer to remove seeds. Chill sauce. 

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Place figs in single layer in bottom of 8 x 4-inch loaf pan. Pour Marsala over figs. Sprinkle with brown sugar and butter. Cover tightly with foil and bake for 30 minutes.

Remove foil, stir figs and return to oven for 5 minutes.

Beat cream to soft peaks; beat in jam. Spoon raspberry sauce on bottom of 4 dessert plates. Spoon a dollop of cream in center of each plate and surround with figs. Drizzle Marsala sauce over figs.

*******
There's always Fig Newtons  

*Fig Newtons*

1 cup figs, finely chopped
3/4 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup margarine
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup honey
1 egg, well beaten
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 cups flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Boil chopped figs in the 1/2 cup sugar and water for 10 minutes. Let cool.

Cream margarine, 3/4 cup sugar and honey together. Add egg and beat until light. 

Sift dry ingredients together. Add alternately with milk to moist mixture. Add vanilla extract and blend well. Divide dough in half and roll out 1/8-inch thick. 

Place half of the dough on a baking sheet. Spread with cooled fig mixture. Cover with other half of dough. Press down and seal edges. Cut into 1 x 2-inch rectangular pieces. Bake at 400 degrees F for 12 minutes, or until tops are golden brown.


----------



## Dove (May 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness....why didn't I ask for help when I had more figs than I knew what to do with !! I don't need to now..my tree fell over and my sons took it out. I have a picture of it it "members photos"  I sure do miss it. I still have some in the freezer. I froze the figs and then used my Food Saver and put them back in the freezer. They are great to add to a fruit smoothie while still frozen.
Dove


----------



## Haggis (May 20, 2006)

> the only thing I see out my window is my fig tree, heavily laden with hundreds of beautiful figs.


I hate you JKath . I would kill to have my own fig tree (and an avocado tree for that matter).



> There's always Fig Newtons



Fig Newtowns would best be made with dried figs though yes?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 20, 2006)

I like to just slice them in half & serve them with a good-sized dollop of Mascarpone cheese & a drizzle of honey.


----------



## auntdot (May 21, 2006)

Bucky's idea is great.

But usually love figs just as they are.

Would probably take them and cut them in half and put them on a plate with some cheese and country ham.  Or an Italian ham.

Then would add a bitter lettuce, like arugala, with some sliced fresh tomatoes, and splash it with balsamic vinegar.

I think it might make a nice dish.


----------



## RDG (May 21, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I like to just slice them in half & serve them with a good-sized dollop of Mascarpone cheese & a drizzle of honey.


I agree: fantastic. Other simple ideas: with nuts, with grilled bacon, with chocolate sauce, with sheep cheese.....
Auntdot, figs and salame: a classic.....wonderful!


----------



## RDG (May 22, 2006)

daisy said:
			
		

> *Baked Figs* I knew
> 
> *Candied Figs *OK
> 
> ...


Thanks in every way.....


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of salads... so here's an idea.

Spinach Salad with Figs, Bacon and Goat Cheese

bacon
shallot, finely chopped
3 tbl balsamic vinegar
salt
6 T extra-virgin olive oil
6-8 large ripe figs
baby spinach
goat cheese, crumbled (or bleu cheese)

Cook bacon & crumble into small bits. Stir together shallot, vinegar, and salt in a small bowl and let stand at room temperature 30 minutes. Add oil in a stream, whisking. Stem figs and cut into slices.

Toss spinach in dressing and divide between plates. Arrange figs on top of spinach and crumble bacon and goat (or bleu) cheese over everything. Season with pepper.

Add in apricots or pears, if you like.


You could make a platter of an assortment of cheeses, grapes, figs, smoked oysters and crackers and a good wine as an appy/snack.


----------



## Ishbel (May 22, 2006)

Cut two slashes into each fig.  Sprinkle on a little moscovado sugar and stick under a hot grill until the sugar caramelises.  Serve with a great big dollop of creme fraiche or greek yoghurt.

Figs with proscuitto is probably my favourite way to eat them.


----------



## licia (May 22, 2006)

Of course these aren't fresh, but my aunt sent me 10 pints of the most wonderful fig preserves. I could sit and eat them with a spoon. My sister eats them with a bit of sour cream. I like them anyway I've tried them.


----------



## Piccolina (May 24, 2006)

This thread has absolutely perfect timing for me too. Our new place has a big fig tree growing upstairs and when they're ripe, we are welcome to take as many as we want (at the insistence of the people upstairs). For the first time ever I'll have a bounty of figs, as opposed to paying top dollar for just a few each year. Both DH and I are so excited, we love figs and I can't wait to try some of the recipes here (so much inspiration!)


----------



## mish (May 24, 2006)

*Figs in Nightgowns*​ 
12 large ripe purple figs 
1 cup Nutella 
1 1/2 cups plain yogurt​ 
Wash figs and pat dry. Set aside.​ 
Put Nutella in a warm place so it is easy to spoon. Or place the jar in a bowl 
of very hot water. Spoon Nutella into a clean, dry bowl. Whisk in 1 cup yogurt until completely smooth.​ 
Dip each fig into the mixture, holding it by its stem. Cover each fig completely or almost completely with a thin coating. Place on a large plate 
lined with wax paper. Refrigerate until very cold. Serve a few tablespoons of plain yogurt alongside.​ 
Or - serve them whole with a ramekin of the sauce on the side, cut the figs in half lengthwise and drizzle with the sauce.​


----------



## Piccolina (May 24, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> This thread has absolutely perfect timing for me too. Our new place has a big fig tree growing upstairs and when they're ripe, we are welcome to take as many as we want (at the insistence of the people upstairs). For the first time ever I'll have a bounty of figs, as opposed to paying top dollar for just a few each year. Both DH and I are so excited, we love figs and I can't wait to try some of the recipes here (so much inspiration!)


 What a wonderful recipe Mish, figs and nutella how utterly sweet that is!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 17, 2006)

*Stuff them*

Cut an X into the top of the fig and gently pry it open enough to stuff it.  

The stuffing is up to you.

Some suggestions are :saga blue, toasted pignoli nuts and honey
                                stone crab, tarragon, homemade mayo
                                sundried tomatoes, anchovies, basil, ricotta

My favourite way to eat them is to slice them, and serve them on baguettes with arugula and goat cheese.


----------



## Sueanne (Jul 28, 2006)

Just picked some large figs off my young fig tree that is only a couple of years old. This came from a cutting from a tree I bought my sister ten years ago. Here in Florida they produce for a long time. Have to watch that the birds don't eat them since they know when they are ripe. 
I have even added them to spaghetti sauce when I had to many. I am enjoying the different ways of cooking them. 
_______
Sueanne


----------

